# What's the best Black Friday tool deal?



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I went to HD at noon last year and they still had everything. Depends on what neighborhood you shop in around here, one store will be empty and everything gone by 7am, others will have stuff a week later


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

For those saying they will not partake, I don't partake either. I will not go into the crowd. 

I will however have no problem cyber shopping to my hearts content. Black Friday deals on the web then of course Cyber Monday. Shop it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

steex said:


> lowes.com has their black friday deals going now. I got a 7 1/4" slider, $80 - $10 coupon + tax = $73.83 and free shipping so I don't even have to stick my nose in that heckhole on Friday.
> 
> Here's a link to generate a coupon code for $10 off a $50 purchase: http://jsbin.com/uJeNAkEk/1
> 
> And here's a link to get a 10% coupon code if you're buying something a little bigger: http://jsbin.com/IVOSEC/1


I used the $10 off $50 4 times this morning. Can't beat 20% off. We'll see if they say anything about 4 different transactions when I go to pick the stuff up in store.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

loneframer said:


> Home Depot Black Friday ad came today.
> Gorilla aluminum work platform for $17. Bought 3 last year. Not super heavy duty, but nice for trimming 8' doors or crown on 8' ceilings. I'll be picking up 3 more this year.
> 
> Also, 5' Werner 225 rated stepladders for $15. I'll be picking up 3 of these as well.


I am on my way to HD after work to pick up 2 of the 5 footers myself. Might pick up the dewalt angle grinder which is on for 99$ at Rona, haven't seen anything else that's making me want to rush to the store.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I hit HD every BF. I leave for work 30 minutes early, get there about 6:30. They have always had loads of the items I'm looking for.

Last couple years they ran 4' ladders for $17. I grabbed 2 the first year and 3 last year. I ended up selling 2 of them.

The Gorilla platforms are very handy. A couple of them with an extendable plank is perfect for 8' ceilings. They are also handy when hanging wall cabinets and installing cabinet crown. I bought 3 last year for $17 each and sold. I also have a Werner one that is a little heavier duty, but also costs about 3 times the sale price on the Gorillas.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

not "tools", but dickies website always runs a great black Friday sale. like 70% off on some items. a few years ago I picked up insulated coveralls for like $18. plus a few jackets. gonna check at midnight and see what's up this year.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i was in home depot tonight picking up some stuff for a service call.. most of the stuff they have for black friday is nothing more than the every week special buy items.. however the one shocker item was the dewalt 12" slider for $399 without a stand.. with the stand its 699


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going over the depot ad now and other than the step ladders, they don't seem to have too many good deals.

Drill sets are like $300, table saw and slider are probably worth it, but nothing really jumping out at me...

Oh well, I'll still be there early tomorrow and get a first hand look at things.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Stock up on those Milwaukee sawzall blades, those are pretty good for that price. 

Wednesday night I picked up a better than black friday deal, I bought the brushless makita kit with drill, impact, charger, and 2 batts on refurb for $114. I'll sell off the impact and charger for $40 ea, and get the 2 batts and drill for $34.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

steex said:


> lowes.com has their black friday deals going now. I got a 7 1/4" slider, $80 - $10 coupon + tax = $73.83 and free shipping so I don't even have to stick my nose in that heckhole on Friday.


:thumbsup:couldn't pass it up either :laughing:


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

I jumped in and bought that Kobalt 7 1/4 slider too, now I need to order some of those full kerf blades mentioned in threads on here that supposedly give it a better cut.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Well Black Fridays over for us. My friend and I teamed up and picked up 16 wahoo and assorted bottom fish. Some of the Wahoo were 50-70% of normal size. Black Friday rats!


----------



## BoGoCo (Jun 10, 2012)

steex said:


> lowes.com has their black friday deals going now. I got a 7 1/4" slider, $80 - $10 coupon + tax = $73.83 and free shipping so I don't even have to stick my nose in that heckhole on Friday.
> 
> Here's a link to generate a coupon code for $10 off a $50 purchase: http://jsbin.com/uJeNAkEk/1
> 
> And here's a link to get a 10% coupon code if you're buying something a little bigger: http://jsbin.com/IVOSEC/1


Thanks, I've been looking for a cheap small slider. 
Tax free NH cost me $71.10. 
I have a small hardwood floor to put down tomm, If the thing makes it through this one job, it will have paid for itself. And all from my Lazy-Boy!!


----------



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

Makita 118" track saw rail for $174.99. http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet....ail-for-track-saw?CA_6C15C=230005750000001888


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Ordered this and some screwdriver/nut driver sets.










Already on sale + use SAVE15 and you'll get this 250 pc set for a whopping $120. Not bad at all.

http://www.sears.com/cm-250-pc-mts/p-00938250000P?sid=IDx01192011x000001&kpid=00938250000&kispla=00938250000P

This set is staying in the garage. I hate having my current big craftsman set scattered all over creation.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Every year its kind of tradition for my dad and I to go out. Today we went to HD, Sears, Office Depot, and HF. The crowds weren't bad at all but the only smoking deal I got was the all in one HP printer I got from Office Depot. Originally $199, picked it up for $79. We don't necessarily go for the deals, more something to do. I also bought some new air hose that wasn't on sale and a pair of end cutters. 

I did pick up a turd of a scroll saw at HF for $69. That's something I never really needed, but always wanted. We'll see how this thing works, maybe I'll wonder how I ever got along w/out it and upgrade later. Also got a thing called 'helping hands', something that's great for soldering. Another one of those things that'll sit in a drawer for a year until I need it, then I'll be glad I spent the $4 for it.

I think the best purchase for the day was the watch I got my beautiful wife for our 15 year anniversary that was yesterday :whistling. Not on sale, but it has her all over it. I married up, that's for sure.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

mattsk8 said:


> I think the best purchase for the day was the watch I got my beautiful wife for our 15 year anniversary that was yesterday :whistling. Not on sale, but it has her all over it. I married up, that's for sure.


Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well my wife just got caught out by one if these Black Friday deals even after I told her numerous times not to buy anything. 

September we looked at some space bags. You know the type you vacuum the air out off to make smaller. Had no choice than to by them today. was stupidly busy took about 30mins to check out. Well she was handed a 20% off coupon on way in. Great she thought but the same product is now $29.99 and it was $19.99. They marked up the prices since September to make it look like your getting a deal today yet pay more.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Has anyone been trampled to get to that 5' ladder for 22$ yet? Always amazes me when I see people fighting and trampling each other to get to a DVD player on sale.:no:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

SectorSecurity said:


> Has anyone been trampled to get to that 5' ladder for 22$ yet? Always amazes me when I see people fighting and trampling each other to get to a DVD player on sale.:no:


May the odds be forever in your favor....


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I went to hd at 330 pm and the place was empty, and they still had a whole aisle full of the platforms and ladders. I was good and just grabbed the few things I needed, and left all of the tools a lone


I went back after work to see if anything was left. Half the guys on the job site wanted to buy my ladders and platforms. Nothing left at 7 PM. I did get some 99 cent Poinsettias for my granny and her friends at the nursing home.:thumbup:



FlyFishRI said:


> Great minds think alike :thumbsup:
> 
> I think I was the only contractor there, half the people were from the same yuppy family grabbing all the ladders they could, probably to try to sell later. I hope they get stuck with them all and get shot down if they try to return them. They are like the azz holes that buy up all of the water pumps and generators when we have a hurricane or floods and then try to sell them for inflated prices, can't stand it.


I'm not sure if my store had a smaller supply this year or more buyers, but they ran out of stock early this year compared to others. There's a pretty large flea market up the road a bit. I bet there's a bunch of those ladders and platforms for sale this weekend.


----------



## Gbrogden (Feb 2, 2013)

I went to HD to get a couple of the work platforms. I got there at 5:15 AM (they opened at 5) and they were already sold out. 

Bummer.

I did manage to snag a Lenox 13pc hole saw kit from Lowes. So I've got that going for me.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

HD has the pack pk of 5 spade bits which ranges from $19 to $9 dollars for sale for $4.95.
I like them because they have a screw thread on the tip for getting them started


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Home Depot Black Friday ad came today.
> Gorilla aluminum work platform for $17. Bought 3 last year. Not super heavy duty, but nice for trimming 8' doors or crown on 8' ceilings. I'll be picking up 3 more this year.
> 
> Also, 5' Werner 225 rated stepladders for $15. I'll be picking up 3 of these as well.


Both of those are $30 here in Canada for the sale. Even though I've already bought some things, I still may go back and get the platform and/or ladder... I dunno, I am losing space in my apartment to store stuff. 

It's going to suck if I ever have a lady over and she wonders why there is a compressor and shop vac in the bedroom... :laughing:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Brutus said:


> It's going to suck if I ever have a lady over and she wonders why there is a compressor and shop vac in the bedroom... :laughing:


Honey, now that you're here, I'm not gonna need old suck n' blow anymore!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Brutus said:


> Both of those are $30 here in Canada for the sale. Even though I've already bought some things, I still may go back and get the platform and/or ladder... I dunno, I am losing space in my apartment to store stuff.
> 
> It's going to suck *if* I ever have a lady over and she wonders why there is a compressor and shop vac in the bedroom... :laughing:


that's rough.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

asgoodasdead said:


> that's rough.


eh, I never hope for the best, you'll be disappointed, hope for ok, so when amazing happens, you appreciate it more.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

For those of you who got the Kobalt 7 1/4" sliding miter saw, have you had a chance to use it yet. I was wondering what your impressions were.
Going to look for the Lennox hole saw kit now.
Thanks.


----------



## BoGoCo (Jun 10, 2012)

builditguy said:


> For those of you who got the Kobalt 7 1/4" sliding miter saw, have you had a chance to use it yet. I was wondering what your impressions were.
> Going to look for the Lennox hole saw kit now.
> Thanks.


I grabbed mine from my local Lowes yesterday morning(instead of waiting for it to be shipped) 

I used it for a few hours cutting a few 1x, and some 3/4"x2 1/4"Maple flooring. It performed better than I thought it would, when I first unpacked it and fired it up, it had that weird burning electrical smell, and seemed like the brushes were dragging,so figuring I had nothing to lose I pulled the trigger and just let it spin for a minute or two, and it really seemed to smooth out, ran great the rest of the day. 

For $70.00 you can't go wrong. 

I have a 12"Dewalt, and a 10"Makita, but I can see this little thing being pulled out of the trailer fairly often.
My helper thought it was the greatest thing ever,since he's the one that normally sets up the tools.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Anderson said:


> HD has the pack pk of 5 spade bits which ranges from $19 to $9 dollars for sale for $4.95.
> I like them because they have a screw thread on the tip for getting them started


Got these tonight. Bosch Daredevil 6pcs for 4.88


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

tractor supply had all aluminum truck boxes for 25% off this weekend and I happened to need a new one. got a $250 one for $200 after tax. so good.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Both of those are $30 here in Canada for the sale. Even though I've already bought some things, I still may go back and get the platform and/or ladder... I dunno, I am losing space in my apartment to store stuff.
> 
> It's going to suck if I ever have a lady over and she wonders why there is a compressor and shop vac in the bedroom... :laughing:


Where do you keep your concrete vibrator?????:whistling


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I went ahead and got the hole saw kit on Sunday. Arrived yesterday. Fast shipping for 3 days. 
I ordered the sliding miter saw on Monday night. I decided I might as well try it. I get tired of lugging the 12" and the 10" does not slide. I also figured it would be cheaper if I had something that was going to kill the blade. Laminate flooring for example.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

These gorilla stands are awesome, I wish I bought them a long time ago. Even $40 for ther Werners is well worth it. Perfect height to work off of, keep tools on to keep the job organized and most importantly, the perfect height to sit on and use the tailgate as a table.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I picked up a Hitachi 15ga. finish gun for $99 @ HD.com


----------

